

Show HN: A chrome extension that blocks “Share/Like/Tweet this page” widgets - david
http://davidkarn.github.io/miser/

======
tux
I think uBlock
([https://chrismatic.io/ublock/](https://chrismatic.io/ublock/)) blocks this
too.

------
manuisfunny
I really like this. With your extension and another ad block extension, I
don't have to look at too many distractions while reading news.

More signal, less noise. Thank you.

------
taejo
The EFF's Privacy Badger
([https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)) does
this, and detects and blocks other tracking widgets.

